# Problem while installing memtest86+



## haywired2002 (Mar 22, 2009)

I am trying to install Memtest86+ on cd. I burned the Image file, now i have Readme.txt file, and Folder name "BOOT". This folder has BOOT.CAT and MEMTEST.IMG file in it. Problem is, when i try to boot from cd, cd is not booting and its not working


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hi, your bios is probably loading from the hard driver before even checking anywhere else. 

Hold F12 (usually), it may tell you as you are turning it on as to what key to press, and you need to change the boot order. Then make sure you save the bios. 

If it has the option, you can sometimes just pick where to boot from without going into the bios. You do the same thing to get into it, press one of the F keys, I don't know which though.

I usually keep my boot order with the cd first, then the hard drive, and the rest doesn't matter for me.


----------



## skyflyer (Sep 23, 2008)

You have burnt it as an image and not just burnt or 'copied' the files to the CD?


----------



## haywired2002 (Mar 22, 2009)

skyflyer said:


> You have burnt it as an image and not just burnt or 'copied' the files to the CD?


Yes...I burnt is as Image and My Boot order is set to First CD then Hard Drive.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

when you burn an image you will not see any folders!



I suggest you give it another go

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f149/how-to-burn-a-bootable-iso-file-341778.html#post1947187


----------



## haywired2002 (Mar 22, 2009)

linderman said:


> when you burn an image you will not see any folders!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i also used IMGBURN software, but i am able to folders

I have added u in my yahoo list, add me


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you don't install memtest
you boot the computer from the disk and run it on 1 stick of ram at a time

all help must be in the threads


----------

